
Amazon to be told to ditch 'guaranteed next-day delivery' claim - denzil_correa
https://www.theguardian.com/technology/2018/aug/11/amazon-faces-action-by-watchdog-over-promises-it-failed-to-deliver
======
newman8r
They should at least make it easier to get a shipping refund when things
arrive late - right now they make you talk to a representative in chat.

I just went through this. They really should automatically refund you when
your order arrives late, they have the data to implement it (meaning, they
know when something arrived late).

